# My outdoor emersed setup



## Gomer

A few weeks ago, I started to make use of the unused side of my parents house. ....so I setup some emersed trays

Details:
(4) 32 cell propogation trays and high domes from Charlies Greenhouse
Flora Series hydroponic ferts
Shults Aquatic Soil
50% Shade Cloth
PC Stand

Due to the heat I am using the shade cloth to help with the high temps we get in souther california. As soon as I tie the misters into the sprinkler line, I will be able to have better (cooler) growth and will be able to use more direct sunshine without worrying about cooking the plants.
Unfortunately, the heat already killed off all my pygmaea (except the single plant in my tank). The others however, are doing just fine.

All these plants started out as single tiny plantlets. Most of the crypts were actually in poor to very poor condition to start (arived that way). Here is a sampling of the plants.

setup: the white line is the misting cable (found in the garage) that will be used later









Albida: 2 strains...green and brown..interesting.









Limnophila aromaticoides: the aromatica didn't make it so I will try that later too. 









Beckettii









Dwarf Lobelia: My best grower









Wendtii Mi Oya









Parva: Damn shadow 









Petchii


----------



## Steve Pituch

Hi Tony.

Very nice. Here in Texas I gave up growing them outside. The heat was too much to deal with. The circular areas on the side of the dome are supposed to be cut out for ventilation in hot weather.

I ended up setting them up inside.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Gomer

If I cut the sides, the humidity will drop too much...too arid here 

Misters will have to do


----------



## Phil Edwards

That looks cool Tony! I'm sorry about the pygmaea, if you come to the AGA conference I'll give you some more.... 

Try adding shade cloth to the side as well. We've got all sides of the greenhouses covered right now to keep the heat down inside. I'm thinking of taking my tanks outside for some good sun-lovin' too. 

Keep us updated! 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Gomer

just an update

over view









Individual trays































This is some lobelia (dwarf?) that was grown emersed int he trays for a while. As of ~ July 10th, it has been in normal california air...NO humidity dome. It gets misted only 1xweek when I visit.









aromaticoides and aromatica...hmmm...they sure do look identical :wink: Now I just need them to flower


----------



## Phil Edwards

*sigh* That's some beautiful growth there Tony. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Very nice! I have had to move my dome indoors because of the heat too. Im interested to hear how your misting setup works.


----------



## clay

new to this emersed growth thing, so bare with me. can you only use schultz? is very generic and basic potting soil ok? and where could i pick up those trays with the covers?

clay


----------



## Phil Edwards

Clay,

You can use generic potting mix if you want. I've got a bunch of plants in some and they're doing just fine. Shultz is great stuff for more hydroponic type growing and is best if the substrate is going to be kept totally submerged. 

How's TX? We miss the Chocolate Gourami here in CLT. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Gomer

Thanks 

No misting setup AND RUNNING yet . I do have some misters (that are used to cool patios etc) that I will later plumb into an unused sprinker line.


----------



## clay

this is a great setup.


----------

